# Macro shoots



## Fevz (Jun 4, 2009)

Well i would like to show you some of my macro shoots of my aquarium for my first thread


----------



## Fevz (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## dyollnave (May 30, 2009)

is  this dwarf hairgrass?


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

impressive!

what kind of big snail is that?


----------



## Fevz (Jun 4, 2009)

dyollnave said:


> is  this dwarf hairgrass?


This is _Eleocharis parvula_, known as dwarf hairgrass 

*cell* this snail is _Pomacea bridgesi_ known as apple snail. They are yellow in nature but mine have brown shell with stripes on them.
This one in picture is the oldest one


----------

